# How do I pick the correct coaxial cable?



## fwmcbigfoot (Dec 30, 2008)

I've added a TV in a coaxial pre-wired room. Unfortunately the satellite installer didn't think it important to put ends on the wires that weren't hooked up to the splitter in the basement and this was one of them. Because there are no screw fitting I can't just plug them in one at a time until I find the correct lead. I have a choice of five wires it could be. Is there a way for me to identify the correct end or do I strip all 5, get ends to install on each and then plug each one in until I hit the correct wire?


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

You could short out the terminal in the new room and use a continuity tester to find the correct wire at the splitter. If it was me I would just put ends on all the wires and try each one. With a compression tool and preset stripper, it only takes a minute to put on an end.


----------

